# **For Sale** Nissan QX Maxima SEL 1999



## kirstysmudge88 (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey Guys - i hope i'm posting this in the right section (sorry if i'm not), i couldn't find a classified section. 

Well i'm here today to offer you guys a fantastic motor.

I am selling my 1999 (T) Nissan QX 2.0 24v V6 SEL Automatic. Its a fantastic car that drives smoothly. Its a very well spec'd car that has been looked after for the last 5 years by myself, always clean and regularly polished and waxed. Its done 91,000 miles and has dealer service history upto 34,000 miles (2002) and has since been regularly serviced by myself. It is MOT'd till May 2008 and taxed until end August 2008. Its in excellent condition for its age, just a few very small dents and scratches, as you would expect for a car of this age, certainly nothing major. There are absolutely no mechanical faults and runs perfectly. Interior/Comfort options includes air conditioning, climate control, electric heated leather seats, power assisted steering, power locks, power seats, power windows and sunroof In car audio – AM/FM stereo, 10 CD multichanger Safety Features – Anti lock brakes (ABS), driver, passenger and side airbags It really is a fantastic car thats been well looked after. Has to be seen! 

I'm located in Hull. 

Please PM me if you are interested in a viewing of the car. 

Here are some pictures 


























































































































































Also, could I just add it has four new tyres and a new exhaust (within 1000 miles) and new brake pads within 3000 miles. 

The car is being advertised elsewhere - so don't miss out 

I'm looking for £1,500 for the car - thanks for looking


----------



## kirstysmudge88 (Apr 14, 2008)

** SOLD **


----------

